# Can't get Rubik's 5x5x5 apart



## mrbiggs (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey, I've got a Rubik's 5x5x5 that I can't get apart. I've looked up tutorials on the internet and youtube videos, and they vary in methods for which piece to take out first (center, side center, and two layers of side simultaneously). But I've tried all of them and none of them work.

I'm pulling pretty hard on the pieces and I'm worried that if I use a screwdriver or something it will break, because I know that happens a lot to this cube size. So what should I do to get it apart?

I should mention that this cube is REALLY tight even though I've had it for awhile (it used to be worse), which is what I assume the problem is.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 26, 2008)

Put the two top layers at a 45 degree angle and push up the 3 edge pieces. It's similar to a 3x3.

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1481/5x5go8.jpg


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 26, 2008)

Patrick, is that for the new-retooled version. I know that works for the old version, but I was pretty sure that taking apart the new one was almost impossible.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 26, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Patrick, is that for the new-retooled version. I know that works for the old version, but I was pretty sure that taking apart the new one was almost impossible.



Yeah, I did it that way, and a little piece of the middle-edge broke, but luckily that's no problem. It still works very well, sanded the edges a bit, that's why I took it apart. And it's a very funny puzzle to assemble it again.

But perhaps you should not take it apart if you do not have to.

Just a warning.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, i didn't know that it was different for the retooled ones. I don't have a retooled one sorry.


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

I got a new 5x5x5 recently and I assume it is one of the retooled ones. I haven't really used it but is is stiff!!! Is it meant to be better?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeh you cant dissamble a re-tooled one, wjy do you want to take it apart? if lubing, just open the pieces away from each other then spray into it.

@Dene mine was stiff when i got it, i lubed it and it went crazy and didnt fuse it either!


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

So why can't it be taken apart? What does the mechanism look like?


----------



## aznblur (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope it helps


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 27, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Yeh you cant dissamble a re-tooled one, wjy do you want to take it apart? if lubing, just open the pieces away from each other then spray into it.
> 
> @Dene mine was stiff when i got it, i lubed it and it went crazy and didnt fuse it either!



I got it about 6 months ago, so I assume it's a retooled one. Yes, I want to take it apart to lube it.

I think I'll try just opening them away from each other like you recommend and see if that helps. Thank you.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 27, 2008)

Well you can take out the center pieces but it has to be kind of worn in, but you can pry an edge piece out like on a 3x3.


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 27, 2008)

aznblur said:


> Hope it helps



Hey, it worked! Thanks.


----------



## aznblur (Apr 27, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> aznblur said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it helps
> ...



No problem 

Just takes a while to completely disassemble the cube, and you do have to apply abit of force when removing the midges/corners.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah that worked surprisingly easy! I will take it apart in a couple of days and have a look.


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine retooled one is really tight, it doesn't turn at all or turns and usually pops some pieces out. I tried to lube it and it got a little better, and pops like no other. Is this normal to Rubik's brand? I think I'll be getting V-Cube or Eastsheen.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 7, 2009)

Liquiddi said:


> Mine retooled one is really tight, it doesn't turn at all or turns and usually pops some pieces out. I tried to lube it and it got a little better, and pops like no other. Is this normal to Rubik's brand? I think I'll be getting V-Cube or Eastsheen.




Yes, that's pretty normal. 

A V-Cube is about 1 million times better.


----------

